# Canon releases their Third Quarter 2020 financials



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2020)

> Canon has released their Third Quarter 2020 financials, and as one could have guessed COVID-19 continues to be a big challenge for the market.
> Canon did have a bit of good news, as they have raised their full-year projecting for ILC’s by 500,000 units to 5.9million for 2020. The Canon EOS R5 and EOS R6 have been excellent sellers according to Canon, even with the manufacturing challenges.
> Imaging System – Cameras:
> As for camera demand, amid ongoing market contraction, we expect a significant drop in demand due to COVID-19 this year. However, in the third quarter, the camera market was stronger than expected thanks to a gradual increase in image capturing opportunities as people became more active. Taking this into account, we raised our full-year projection for the interchangeable-lens camera market by 0.5...



Continue reading...


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 26, 2020)

Steady on, Canon. I think your fourth quarter is going to look better than many!


----------



## dolina (Oct 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Steady on, Canon. I think your fourth quarter is going to look better than many!


5.9million was shipped but were they bought?

What can ILCs do that a 10yo camera cannot do if you just need photos for a budget-constrained client?


----------



## amorse (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm not sure how I feel about these lines (*emphasis* added by me):

"_*We started crowdfunding this camera on a Japanese site in September*. This gave us access to a new user base that was able to make advance purchase reservations for a limited number of cameras which was reached soon after we started taking orders.

*We will deploy this kind of product strategy* and focus on improving profitability by streamlining product development, production, and market in preparation for decreasing sales._"

I don't think anyone can predict how deep they'll go into reliance on a crowdfunding/pre-order model for development, but I could see that being a slippery slope.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 26, 2020)

dolina said:


> 5.9million was shipped but were they bought?
> 
> What can ILCs do that a 10yo camera cannot do if you just need photos for a budget-constrained client?



Well, they are 8 billion people on Earth. One camera for every 1300 people is not much. And who said people only want photos and no video? 
Why should someone buy a 10 year old camera? I did but you can only buy them used with some risk involved and they are quite outdated, especially in video department.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 26, 2020)

amorse said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about these lines (*emphasis* added by me):
> 
> "_*We started crowdfunding this camera on a Japanese site in September*. This gave us access to a new user base that was able to make advance purchase reservations for a limited number of cameras which was reached soon after we started taking orders.
> 
> ...


It would only be a slippery slope if the crowdfunding was necessary from a cash perspective, which it clearly is not. They are using this approach because a segment of the new generation seems to think that with this approach they are somehow involved in product development. I think that segment is more commonly known as "hipsters", but if they have money, Canon will be happy to figure out a way to relieve them of some of it. Probably not too much in that area that readers of this forum will be interested in, but hey, kudos for creativity to a company known to be ultra conservative.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 26, 2020)

dolina said:


> 5.9million was shipped but were they bought?
> 
> What can ILCs do that a 10yo camera cannot do if you just need photos for a budget-constrained client?



Where did you buy your "All posts must scold Canon" lens? You seem to enjoy using it!

Perhaps I should have been clearer: When I said that Canon's 4th quarter will be better than many, I wasn't in any way casting aspersions on other camera companies. I meant businesses in general. Restaurants, retail, pro photographers, and on and on. Covid-19, remember? 

But at least Canon had some pent up demand for a pro-level, very fast, responsive mirrorless body. And the consumers buying such bodies are now considering and buying Rf lenses. So that's a little bump upwards compared to 2nd and 3rd quarter, I'm predicting. But predictions these days are often wild guesses!

But, oh! [Slapping myself on the forehead.] Canon forgot to include an Instagram button!  I see why you are upset.

And, OH! Here's an idea! Hey, Canon, you should put a little camera on the back of the body so we can take selfies without having to turn that big lens around towards us! That will quadruple your sales of FF bodies!


----------



## Kit. (Oct 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> And, OH! Here's an idea! Hey, Canon, you should put a little camera on the back of the body so we can take selfies without having to turn that big lens around towards us! That will quadruple your sales of FF bodies!


I wonder if using a tiny video camera as an intelligent EVF proximity sensor has already been patented.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 26, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Considering the ongoing decline in camera sales and revenue, affecting all MFG's, I am surprised but grateful for all the new camera gear coming down Canon's pipeline, seemingly spitting in the Covid Pandemic's eye, which has ultimately had a great impact on market sales, as well. Looking at what has happened to companies like Olympus and Pentax, they could have easily acquiesced and thrown in the towel, as well. Instead, in the midst of a terrible pandemic affecting the entire world, we get to celebrate one Canon offering after another. In the face of declining sales, it takes great courage for any company to continue developing new products. We are so thankful, Canon and I find it most satisfying to envision the big smiles on my fellow CR members' faces, as they do their own private Canon gear unboxings on their newly acquired EOS R5/R6's and more, often accompanied by those awsomely reviewed RF lenses. Canon, you have made a lot of us very happy.......


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 26, 2020)

canonmike said:


> Considering the ongoing decline in camera sales and revenue, affecting all MFG's, I am surprised but grateful for all the new camera gear coming down Canon's pipeline, seemingly spitting in the Covid Pandemic's eye, which has ultimately had a great impact on market sales, as well. Looking at what has happened to companies like Olympus and Pentax, they could have easily acquiesced and thrown in the towel, as well. Instead, in the midst of a terrible pandemic affecting the entire world, we get to celebrate one Canon offering after another. In the face of declining sales, it takes great courage for any company to continue developing new products. We are so thankful, Canon and I find it most satisfying to envision the big smiles on my fellow CR members' faces, as they do their own private Canon gear unboxings on their newly acquired EOS R5/R6's and more, often accompanied by those awsomely reviewed RF lenses. Canon, you have made a lot of us very happy.......


So well stated, and they deserve the thanks. 

I was blessed with having two primary school kids home with me from March through last month. Homeschooling, summer camp, just keeping them engaged and learning were a real challenge, especially because my wife had shifting schedules and extended hours working at a hospital. Everybody was wearing masks, shopping was stressful and sad, and we weren't seeing our friends except on zoom.

And then Canon starts teasing and then filling in details, and finally releasing two beautiful new bodies to go with the great lenses from last year. And some new lenses this year too! And now the shipments are arriving for cooped up, optimistic, "damn the torpedoes" photographers of all stripes.

So many people were genuinely paralyzed by fear, and others, in my opinion, took advantage of the anxiety for their own ends. Meanwhile, Walmart employees, and those at many grocery stores, filling stations, plus plumbers, AC techs, electricians, and, of course HEALH CARE WORKERS, and others, put their fears aside, either for their own financial survival, or for their family, and out of a sense of doing their parts in getting us through. 

You are so right, Canonmike. Canon kept a steady hand at the helm, keeping their employees working, keeping their plans moving ahead, and delighting so many passionate photographers. Yes, yes, plenty of distribution headaches and frustrations, but they did it, and they keep doing it.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 26, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Well, they are 8 billion people on Earth. One camera for every 1300 people is not much. And who said people only want photos and no video?
> Why should someone buy a 10 year old camera? I did but you can only buy them used with some risk involved and they are quite outdated, especially in video department.


Not to mention much improved AF, IBIS, and except for the R6, much more opportunity for creative cropping. Swivel screen, touch screen, etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2020)

Dragon said:


> It would only be a slippery slope if the crowdfunding was necessary from a cash perspective, which it clearly is not. They are using this approach because a segment of the new generation seems to think that with this approach they are somehow involved in product development. I think that segment is more commonly known as "hipsters", but if they have money, Canon will be happy to figure out a way to relieve them of some of it. Probably not too much in that area that readers of this forum will be interested in, but hey, kudos for creativity to a company known to be ultra conservative.


It actually gets people to plop down money in advance, it also gets them to tell friends and promote the new product so its free advertising that hits the target market directly. If it turns out to be a low interest item, Canon can tool up to produce a few and start work on version II.


----------



## fingerstein (Oct 26, 2020)

They started crowdfunding R5 but marketed as great hybrid cinema camera that shoots 8k... then, later, they said: Oh, sorry, this was built with overheating in mind.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2020)

canonmike said:


> Considering the ongoing decline in camera sales and revenue, affecting all MFG's, I am surprised but grateful for all the new camera gear coming down Canon's pipeline, seemingly spitting in the Covid Pandemic's eye, which has ultimately had a great impact on market sales, as well. Looking at what has happened to companies like Olympus and Pentax, they could have easily acquiesced and thrown in the towel, as well. Instead, in the midst of a terrible pandemic affecting the entire world, we get to celebrate one Canon offering after another. In the face of declining sales, it takes great courage for any company to continue developing new products. We are so thankful, Canon and I find it most satisfying to envision the big smiles on my fellow CR members' faces, as they do their own private Canon gear unboxings on their newly acquired EOS R5/R6's and more, often accompanied by those awsomely reviewed RF lenses. Canon, you have made a lot of us very happy.......


The cameras were developed long before Covid19 and we would have likely seen them much earlier had Covid19 not delayed them. They were not developed during Covid 19. Canon had no real choice but to go ahead, most of the money was already spent. They were caught by surprise at the sales figures so there was a reward for going ahead with the release. Sony and Nikon also had their new models already developed and had to overcome parts and labor shortages to release them.

The report also notes increased inventory levels which means slow sales of less popular models. Look for big sales of DSLR's, they are dying more quickly than expected. Canon hints at more high end models because of the higher profit. It doesn't cost a whole lot more to produce a R5 or R6 compared to a R but over the higher price means a huge profit.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 26, 2020)

"we raised our full-year projection for the interchangeable-lens camera market by 0.5 million units to 5.9 million units.

Although we expect our full-year sales to decline in line with the market to 2.7 million"

2.7/5.9 M units is quite a decline.
That would mean 46% market share.
It was 45% in 2019.


----------



## dolina (Oct 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Where did you buy your "All posts must scold Canon" lens? You seem to enjoy using it!
> 
> Perhaps I should have been clearer: When I said that Canon's 4th quarter will be better than many, I wasn't in any way casting aspersions on other camera companies. I meant businesses in general. Restaurants, retail, pro photographers, and on and on. Covid-19, remember?
> 
> ...


Are you a Canon shareholder or employee?

I'm pointing out marketing language to what they really mean as it casts a reality distortion field giving a perception of products sold and not what has been produced.

They managed to ship X amount of products but does it mean all of it sold as of press time?

Were pro-level ILC selling well during lockdown? Did wedding or events photographers getting them for March to May?

Were the cameras bought for the Tokyo Olympics in mind that was later moved to next year?

Publicly listed companies are under pressure to provide positive results from shareholders.

How are their accounts receivable?


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 26, 2020)

dolina said:


> Are you a Canon shareholder or employee?
> 
> I'm pointing out marketing language to what they really mean as it casts a reality distortion field giving a perception of products sold and not what has been produced.
> 
> ...


Are you a financial reporter? 

Sigh...


----------



## SteveC (Oct 26, 2020)

Seems to be the new idiot theory...Canon is deliberately holding back R5s or is only claiming to ship them.


----------



## Aregal (Oct 26, 2020)

amorse said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about these lines (*emphasis* added by me):
> 
> "_*We started crowdfunding this camera on a Japanese site in September*. This gave us access to a new user base that was able to make advance purchase reservations for a limited number of cameras which was reached soon after we started taking orders.
> 
> ...


IMO, it's a way to cut costs and it also provides direct customer feedback to gauge consumer interest because people are willing to up money towards an idea. Crowdfunding paired with the rapid-prototyping strategy they employed with the C70 might be the future of product lifecycles.

For all we know, the C70 could've been a knee-jerk reaction to the A7siii; finding what technology was in development, mashing up a product, and figuring out production. I think an article was posted here where Canon talked about how they quickly made the C70. [someone correct me if I'm wrong]

"Pivoting quickly" is a term that I'm hearing more and more in my meetings and with tightened budgets and deadlines becoming the norm, it seems that all companies must adapt to address this new "knee-jerk" economy we're in.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 26, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> They started crowdfunding R5 but marketed as great hybrid cinema camera that shoots 8k... then, later, they said: Oh, sorry, this was built with overheating in mind.


Hybrid stills camera that shoots video. Never was it marketed as a cinema camera. Canon also published the 8k video and other limitations before release.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 26, 2020)

Aregal said:


> For all we know, the C70 could've been a knee-jerk reaction to the A7siii; finding what technology was in development, mashing up a product, and figuring out production. I think an article was posted here where Canon talked about how they quickly made the C70. [someone correct me if I'm wrong]
> 
> "Pivoting quickly" is a term that I'm hearing more and more in my meetings and with tightened budgets and deadlines becoming the norm, it seems that all companies must adapt to address this new "knee-jerk" economy we're in.


I'm all for pivoting "quickly" but that is relative. Product cycle times are still extensive - not to mention manufacturing leadtimes to build up initial stock. It is one thing to tweak firmware at the last minute but to change formfactor/body to include a new button is quite another thing


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 26, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> They started crowdfunding R5 but marketed as great hybrid cinema camera that shoots 8k... then, later, they said: Oh, sorry, this was built with overheating in mind.


Are we still talking about this? Have you bought the camera? Have you bought a different 8k camera?

Clearly the body had to be thermally limited in certain modes. The only limitations are 4k/120, 8K, 4kHQ and 4K/60. Basically unlimited 4k/60 via external recorder and the rest are constrained by the HDMI port specs. HDMI2.1 cables are still not officially certified yet. 
Canon has promised lower bit rate options for the other video modes so hopefully they can record externally.
Canon engineers are good but can't defy physics. 
Engineers paradigm... size/fan/weather sealing. Pick 2.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 26, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It actually gets people to plop down money in advance, it also gets them to tell friends and promote the new product so its free advertising that hits the target market directly. If it turns out to be a low interest item, Canon can tool up to produce a few and start work on version II.


Quite a lot of people "plopped" (onomatopoeia at its finest) down money for pre-orders on the R5/6.

Imagine what the Canon numbers would have looked like if they could meet the current R5/6 demand!


----------



## AEWest (Oct 26, 2020)

dolina said:


> 5.9million was shipped but were they bought?
> 
> What can ILCs do that a 10yo camera cannot do if you just need photos for a budget-constrained client?


Now is a great time to buy a Canon dslr and EF lenses.


----------



## RicoB (Oct 27, 2020)

Canon.. if you are reading these posts.. drop your L lens prices by $400-500. Sure you had R&D costs but they are very expensive for advanced amateurs and your non-L offering is very limited. Time to try and sell some lenses!


----------



## fingerstein (Oct 27, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Are we still talking about this? Have you bought the camera? Have you bought a different 8k camera?
> 
> Basically unlimited 4k/60 via external recorder o hopefully they can record externally.


No! I didn't bought the camera. I'm not very careful with my cameras. I forget to shut it down after every shot. That's the main reason. But that external recording is a hoax, as the quality of the image goes lower because the camera is not in recording mode and it's saving power. And the mini hdmi is prone to be broken.


CanonFanBoy said:


> Hybrid stills camera that shoots video. Never was it marketed as a cinema camera. Canon also published the 8k video and other limitations before release.


From canon page: "Revolutionising videography. Again. ", "cinematic 12 bit 8K RAW video using the entire width of the camera’s sensor.", "formidable filmmaking capabilities.", 

Ok, not marketed as a cinema camera but a camera for videographers. But videography means weddings too. No one will risk their videography career to shoot with something that's unreliable.
Anyway, here is something to read: https://www.canon-europe.com/pro/stories/eos-c70-vs-eos-r5/


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> No! I didn't bought the camera. I'm not very careful with my cameras. I forget to shut it down after every shot. That's the main reason. But that external recording is a hoax, as the quality of the image goes lower because the camera is not in recording mode and it's saving power. And the mini hdmi is prone to be broken.


You sound quite bitter. Are you okay? I hope that Canon's decisions aren't impacting your life too much.

I don't have an external recorder so I cannot confirm but there are a number of youtube videos/reviewer showing 4KHQ externally recording to Ninja V. This is the full sensor width downsampled to 4k. I believe that there has been no complaints about the quality of the 4KHQ footage but you seem to know more about this
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=canon+r5+external+recording


----------



## fingerstein (Oct 27, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> You sound quite bitter. Are you okay? I hope that Canon's decisions aren't impacting your life too much.
> 
> I don't have an external recorder so I cannot confirm but there are a number of youtube videos/reviewer showing 4KHQ externally recording to Ninja V. This is the full sensor width downsampled to 4k. I believe that there has been no complaints about the quality of the 4KHQ footage but you seem to know more about this
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=canon+r5+external+recording


Right! The only problem is the ninja v doesn't come for free. It's a least 1k more with all the accessories and I will end up with two screens and a viewfinder, a way bigger camera. I will have to charge two types of batteries, I will have to carry two chargers and still no recording trigger if there's no CFast in the camera. A cage is a must,and my pockets are already empty only if I think about it.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 27, 2020)

amorse said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about these lines (*emphasis* added by me):
> 
> "_*We started crowdfunding this camera on a Japanese site in September*. This gave us access to a new user base that was able to make advance purchase reservations for a limited number of cameras which was reached soon after we started taking orders.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a slippery slope, I think crowdfunding is a smart testbed for unusually designed cameras. Canon always in its history tried radically new ideas for camera designs, some of which looking quite funny today, like the Dial 35 from 1968:


----------



## docsmith (Oct 27, 2020)

All I know is that they got ~$4,400 of my money (R5 and two adapters) to help their financials.....


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 27, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> Right! The only problem is the ninja v doesn't come for free. It's a least 1k more with all the accessories and I will end up with two screens and a viewfinder, a way bigger camera. I will have to charge two types of batteries, I will have to carry two chargers and still no recording trigger if there's no CFast in the camera. A cage is a must,and my pockets are already empty only if I think about it.


Sniff, sniff, sniffle. *blows nose*. Sorry. I'm having sympathy cramps and they really hurt. Gonna go lie down, watch General Hospital, and eat my Bon Bons.


----------



## fingerstein (Oct 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Sniff, sniff, sniffle. *blows nose*. Sorry. I'm having sympathy cramps and they really hurt. Gonna go lie down, watch General Hospital, and eat my Bon Bons.


Ok, no problem! Enjoy!


----------



## Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

docsmith said:


> All I know is that they got ~$4,400 of my money (R5 and two adapters) to help their financials.....


And as the smorgasbord of RF glass grows, they will get considerably more of your money . The RF lenses definitely focus faster.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 27, 2020)

Dragon said:


> And as the smorgasbord of RF glass grows, they will get considerably more of your money . The RF lenses definitely focus faster.


Their plan is devious, but brilliant as I am somehow very happy giving them my money.


----------



## lexptr (Oct 27, 2020)

I would be happy to help Canon with financial figures, investing several grand in R5 and few RF lenses. But, sadly, there is no R5 on our market for months  Still hope it will happen this year.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> Right! The only problem is the ninja v doesn't come for free. It's a least 1k more with all the accessories and I will end up with two screens and a viewfinder, a way bigger camera. I will have to charge two types of batteries, I will have to carry two chargers and still no recording trigger if there's no CFast in the camera. A cage is a must,and my pockets are already empty only if I think about it.


So what exists in the market that meets your needs? 
Note that the R5 uses CFe card slot not CFast. My pockets are already empty and my camera gear insurance is due in a couple of days :-(


----------



## Aregal (Oct 28, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> I'm all for pivoting "quickly" but that is relative. Product cycle times are still extensive - not to mention manufacturing leadtimes to build up initial stock. It is one thing to tweak firmware at the last minute but to change formfactor/body to include a new button is quite another thing


Sorry, I didn’t mean they created the C70 in 1 month. Haha. I DO know what you mean though.


----------



## dolina (Oct 28, 2020)

AEWest said:


> Now is a great time to buy a Canon dslr and EF lenses.


So 5-10 years from now Canon USA cannot service it anymore for lack of parts. ^_^


----------



## fingerstein (Oct 28, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> So what exists in the market that meets your needs?
> Note that the R5 uses CFe card slot not CFast. My pockets are already empty and my camera gear insurance is due in a couple of days :-(


A7III/A7IV or A7sIII with a RF mount would be excellent. A C70 with viewfinder, Wi-Fi.... would be awesome.


----------



## AEWest (Oct 28, 2020)

dolina said:


> So 5-10 years from now Canon USA cannot service it anymore for lack of parts. ^_^


You can still get excellent photos from DSLRs and lenses that will last for many years. For those that don't need video or IBIS, or are budget conscious, it is a good option.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 28, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> A7III/A7IV or A7sIII with a RF mount would be excellent. A C70 with viewfinder, Wi-Fi.... would be awesome.


Canon's strategy for not opening up their RF mount protocol would seem to have traction then. You like the RF lenses but not the bodies. The days of Sony adapting Canon's latest lenses seems to be over.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 30, 2020)

dolina said:


> 5.9million was shipped but were they bought?
> 
> What can ILCs do that a 10yo camera cannot do if you just need photos for a budget-constrained client?


Does Canon make consignment shipments to dealers? At any rate, people are waiting in line for weeks at a time to get the cameras. That should settle that question.


----------



## dolina (Oct 30, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Does Canon make consignment shipments to dealers? At any rate, people are waiting in line for weeks at a time to get the cameras. That should settle that question.


That assumption is the economical practice during a non-pandemic quarter.

Are people in quarantine areas buying the 1DX3 doing indoor photography?

From March 2020 to today... how are accounts receivable?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 30, 2020)

dolina said:


> That assumption is the economical practice during a non-pandemic quarter.
> 
> Are people in quarantine areas buying the 1DX3 doing indoor photography?
> 
> From March 2020 to today... how are accounts receivable?


I live in the USA. There are no restrictions on outdoor photography. Our parks are open. Professional sports are still being played with photographers still on the sidelines and cardboard cutouts of fans in the stands. People are still covering political rallies, etc. Amateur sports are being played. Animals are still running around free, etc. The parks I have gone to are almost deserted... so no worry. How are accounts receivable? You tell me. Bigger point: I wonder how many people are so terribly board and ordering new equipment as a way to assuage such boredom.

However, if you have data on how accounts receivable are world wide, I'd be happy to know. People here on this forum are waiting in line for product and want to spend their money.

I make the assumption (probably wrong) that you are in the Philippines. If so, I assume your situation there is far different.

Still the question remains, and you've not answered: Does Canon supply product to dealers on consignment? Or do dealers pay up front? From what I can surmise, demand for the R5 and R6 are very high. Also, many RF lenses are on backorder here. In the USA that market is huge for the consumer and not so big with professionals. I assume the opposite in the Philippines as the average incomes tend to be much lower.

What is the average salary in the Philippines in 2020? Salaried jobs in this country pay an average of $992.19 a month or $11,906.42 a year, while hourly jobs pay $5.73 an hour. These figures reflect gross salaries, which brings the net pay after-tax to an average of $288.35/month. The highest salaries in the country are found in Quezon City, Manila, Davao, and Kalookan cities respectively.

According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS), the median wage for workers in the United States in the first quarter of 2020 was $957 per week or $49,764 per year (assuming 52 weeks of work per year).

BTW: You have a beautiful country with wonderful people.


----------



## dolina (Oct 30, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I live in the USA. There are no restrictions on outdoor photography. Our parks are open. Professional sports are still being played with photographers still on the sidelines and cardboard cutouts of fans in the stands. People are still covering political rallies, etc. Amateur sports are being played. Animals are still running around free, etc. The parks I have gone to are almost deserted... so no worry. How are accounts receivable? You tell me. Bigger point: I wonder how many people are so terribly board and ordering new equipment as a way to assuage such boredom.
> 
> However, if you have data on how accounts receivable are world wide, I'd be happy to know. People here on this forum are waiting in line for product and want to spend their money.
> 
> ...



You took a lot of effort to reply back.

Everything you mentioned could be done with *preexisting* gear that was bought before March or even before 2020.

With budget cuts due to reduced revenues I'd be surprised if orders were not cancelled.

Are there enough bored people with excess cash to buy camera gear on a whim?

U.S. Jobless Claims Fall to Lowest Level Since Start of Coronavirus Pandemic 7 months ago. Is it sufficient enough to get people spending again?

People on any photo forum do not embody everyone who buys products from Canon or other camera brand. We're enthusiasts who will buy anything and everything so long as the Mrs permits it.

I would hazard a guess that people that regularly posts on forums are less than 10% of the market.

If forums did embody the majority then why are there not nearly 6 million user names on CanonRumors to match the 5.9 million bodies shipped?

Demand could be because of very conservative forecast from both Canon Japan and their sister companies that market and distribute their products on their behalf. So manufacturing plant output is below what Canon thinks people are willing to spend on.

I am not talking about this from the perspective within the Philippines as almost all members here are non-Filipinos. My country of origin nor where I am posting from is immaterial.

The Philippine's economy has more room to grow than many developed countries so sales here should have a larger % increase than rich countries. But naturally rich countries have larger absolute increase in terms of $.

When talking about income data use what is available within the last 7 months and not before March. The article posted is about the latest quarter and not last year's.


----------



## dolina (Nov 8, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I live in the USA. There are no restrictions on outdoor photography. Our parks are open. Professional sports are still being played with photographers still on the sidelines and cardboard cutouts of fans in the stands. People are still covering political rallies, etc. Amateur sports are being played. Animals are still running around free, etc. The parks I have gone to are almost deserted... so no worry. How are accounts receivable? You tell me. Bigger point: I wonder how many people are so terribly board and ordering new equipment as a way to assuage such boredom.
> 
> However, if you have data on how accounts receivable are world wide, I'd be happy to know. People here on this forum are waiting in line for product and want to spend their money.
> 
> ...











Camera Sales in 2020 Have Plummeted As Much As 54%


The Camera and Imaging Products Association in Japan, otherwise known as CIPA, has published global camera and lens production data through September of




petapixel.com





Is it buy buy or bye bye actually sold and paid for camera and lenses compared to previous years of the same quarter?


----------

